# DHEA Hormone Facts



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

*DHEA Hormone Facts*






YouTube Video


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 4, 2011)

Hm that's certainty interesting.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 5, 2011)

i was actually thinking of taking some dhea during my cylce, bad idea?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> i was actually thinking of taking some dhea during my cylce, bad idea?



I don't think so.  You still benefit from the hormonal cascade.  It just isn't going to be a muscle builder.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting info about women, here is the article he is referring to.  Going to see if my girl will try the low dose for a few months since she suffers from some mild depression type symptoms from time to time.  

DHEA; The Most Underrated Supplement For Women?


----------



## Tomn (Jul 31, 2011)

quite interesting facts u got there, thanks


----------

